# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  دادن ایده ی برنامه نویسی برای نوشتن(هر کی هر ایده ای داره بگه)

## amintiger

سلام دوستان
یکی از مشکلات من و فکر کنم خیلی های دیگه اینه که با وجود این که توانایی برنامه نویسی داریم ولی هیچ ایده ای به ذهنمون نمی رسه که روش کار کنیم .
از دوستان خواهش می کنم هر ایده ی جالبی که دارن که به هر دلیلی نمی تونن یا حوصله ی نوشتنش رو ندارن تو این تاپیک بنویسنش تا بقیه بنویسنش و برای دانلود بذارنش .
از دوستانی که همکاری می کنن واقعا ممنونم .

----------


## arenaw

سلام
چیزی که میگم خیلی سخت نیس ولی باید ریاضی خیلی قوی ای داشته باشی 
شبیه ساز یک توپ

یعنی power رو بگیره، جهت هم مشخص بشه و یه دکمه که پرتاب کنه
زمانی کار سخت میشه که زاویه توپ به جز 4 جهت اصلی باشه
زمانی کار سخت تر میشه که ارتفاع توپ با کم شدن قدرت حرکت با توجه به زاویه کم بشه.
زمانی کار خیلی سخت تر میشه که توپ بخواد بعد از برخورد به دیوار یا یه جسم تغییر جهت بده

خودم فقط یه مقدار خیییییلی کمیشو تونستم بنویسم (فقط 4 جهت اصلی، بدون در نظر گرفتن برخورد با اجسام!!)
ازین جا به بعد نیاز به سینوس کسینوس و اینا داره که من هیچچچچچی بلد نیستم :دی

----------


## kitcat_m18

من پيشنهادم نوشتن يه برنامه هست که کاراي زير رو انجام بده:

1 - گرفتن مدل CPU و کلا مشخصات اون به صورت کامل
2 - // // هارد ديسک و شماره سريال و ظرفيت و ...
3 - // // مادربورد و مشخصات به طور کامل
4 - // // کارت گرافيک
5 - تعريف يه يوز با يوزر نيم و پسورد داراي قاعده خاص (مثلا 3 تا حرف 2 تا عدد در يوزر نيم و 3 تا عدد 3 تا کاراکتر در پسورد)
خودم يه چيزايي نوشتم اما حوصلم نمي گيره کاملش کنم  :لبخند:

----------


## amintiger

> سلام
> چیزی که میگم خیلی سخت نیس ولی باید ریاضی خیلی قوی ای داشته باشی 
> شبیه ساز یک توپ
> 
> یعنی power رو بگیره، جهت هم مشخص بشه و یه دکمه که پرتاب کنه
> زمانی کار سخت میشه که زاویه توپ به جز 4 جهت اصلی باشه
> زمانی کار سخت تر میشه که ارتفاع توپ با کم شدن قدرت حرکت با توجه به زاویه کم بشه.
> زمانی کار خیلی سخت تر میشه که توپ بخواد بعد از برخورد به دیوار یا یه جسم تغییر جهت بده
> 
> ...


بازم سلام
این برنامه ای که شما گفتید واقعا برنامه ی توپیه و منم قبلا یه چیزی تقریبا شبیه این ساخته بودم و فکر می کنم بتونم این رو هم بسازم .
سعی می کنم هر چه زودتر بسازمش و سورسش رو برای دانلود بذارم .
واقعا ایده ی جالبی بود خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون . :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
منتظر بقیه ی ایده هاتون هستیم .

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بابا اين بنده خدا دنبال ايده اي جديد براي درآمد و اينجور چيزاست نه كه بازي درس كننو كاراي تكراري.
پيشنهاد من كار ساخت يك سايت جامع فروش و خريد لوازم دسته دوم هست در اين سايت ما ميتونيم امكان ثبت نام درخواست كننده و فروشنده داشته باشيم و با ارسال اس ام اس به محض ورود جنس جديد خريدار رو با خبر كنه و يا به فروشندگان ليستي از درخواست كنندگان رو به همراه جنس مورد نياز رو بياره.
فكرشو بكن طرف مياد جنس مورد نظر رو درخواست ميده به محض ورود جنس مورد نظر جنس مورد نظر واسش پيدا ميشه اينكاررو مشه واسه مشاورين املاك نيز انجام داد...

----------


## amintiger

> بابا اين بنده خدا دنبال ايده اي جديد براي درآمد و اينجور چيزاست نه كه بازي درس كننو كاراي تكراري.
> پيشنهاد من كار ساخت يك سايت جامع فروش و خريد لوازم دسته دوم هست در اين سايت ما ميتونيم امكان ثبت نام درخواست كننده و فروشنده داشته باشيم و با ارسال اس ام اس به محض ورود جنس جديد خريدار رو با خبر كنه و يا به فروشندگان ليستي از درخواست كنندگان رو به همراه جنس مورد نياز رو بياره.
> فكرشو بكن طرف مياد جنس مورد نظر رو درخواست ميده به محض ورود جنس مورد نظر جنس مورد نظر واسش پيدا ميشه اينكاررو مشه واسه مشاورين املاك نيز انجام داد...


 سلام
نه عزیزم
منظورم همون چیزایی بود که دوستان عزیز قبل شما داشتن می نوشتن .
من و خیلی از دوستان بعضی وقت ها می خوایم تو اوقات فراقتمون یه برنامه ی با حال بنویسیم و وقتی میام تو این تاپیک با ایده های جالبی رو به رو می شیم که واقعا ارزش کار کردن روشون رو داره .
و این تاپیک به یک تاپیک توپ و جالب تبدیل می شه که هر کی خواست می تونه هم از ایده ها و هم از سورس کدهایی که من و بقیه دوستان می ذاریم استفاده کنه . :چشمک:

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
منم يه چيزي به فکرم رسيد
دوست عزيز يه برنامه بنويس که هر چند دقيقه يک بار تصوير پس زمينه دسکتاب تغيير پيدا کنه.
که خود کاربر زمان رو خودش انتخاب کنه.



موفق باشيد

----------


## returnx

اینهایی که دوستان گفتن ایده نبود ، کاملا تقلید شده بود ، ایده باید نو و جدید باشه ، تا حالا انجام نشده باشه وگرنه ایده نمیشه میشه کپی برداری...
موفق باشید.../

----------


## kitcat_m18

داداش گلم کسي که ايدشو نمياد دو دستي تقديم حضور جنابعالي کنه!  :چشمک: 
ما هم اينو مي دونيم اما مطرح نکرديم تا بنده خدا يه کمي سرگرم بشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
به هر حال هر تازه کاري بايد چند تا برنامه رو کد بزنه تا حرفه اي بشه يا نه؟؟؟ ايشونم ايده رو براي همين کار مي خوان!
شما بگو ايشون کد بزنن دستشون راه بيافته.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

خوش به حالتون اينقد وقت اضافي دارين كه واسه چنين برنامه هايي وقت ميذارين! نمونه تمام ايده هاي مطرح شده توي اينترنت هست

----------


## mr.pascal

سلام.پیشنهاد من ساخت یه برنامه که فایل های dll رو تبدیل به یه فایل قابل اجرا کنه یعنی یه کانورتر،مثلا محتویات یه فایل که به dll تبدیل شده رو استخراج کنه،

----------


## arenaw

> اینهایی که دوستان گفتن ایده نبود ، کاملا تقلید شده بود ، ایده باید نو و جدید باشه ، تا حالا انجام نشده باشه وگرنه ایده نمیشه میشه کپی برداری...
> موفق باشید.../


ولی فک کنم کلا این دوستمون مقصود جدی ای ندارن فقط دنبال یه پروژه سرگرم کننده و جالب ان (مثل خودم) که خب ما هم پیشنهاد دادیم. وگرنه معلومه کسی ایده های خاص خودشو به بقیه نمیده

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام.پیشنهاد من ساخت یه برنامه که فایل های dll رو تبدیل به یه فایل قابل  اجرا کنه یعنی یه کانورتر،مثلا محتویات یه فایل که به dll تبدیل شده رو  استخراج کنه،


سلام
به این صورت که میفرمائید امکان پذیر نیست اما میتوانید سورس کتابخانه را که در اختیار داشته باشید را به فایل اجرایی کمپایل کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## amintiger

> خوش به حالتون اينقد وقت اضافي دارين كه واسه چنين برنامه هايي وقت ميذارين! نمونه تمام ايده هاي مطرح شده توي اينترنت هست


حداقل این کار از نشستن و بازی کردن بهتره در ضمن برنامه ای که خودت می نویسی یه چیز دیگست .

----------


## Veteran

ایده اگه ایده باشه کسی نمیگه  :لبخند گشاده!: خودتون رو خسته نکنین

----------


## amintiger

> ایده اگه ایده باشه کسی نمیگه خودتون رو خسته نکنین


 سلام
چرا این همه موج منفی میاید تو کار .
من که نخواستم دوستان ایده های خاص و چیزایی که خودشون واسش دارن زحمت می کشن رو بگن اگه به اولین چیزی که تو این تاپیک نوشتم دقت کنید متوجه قضیه می شید . :چشمک: 

از دوستانی که تو تاپیک شرکت می کنن ممنونم
منتظر ایده هاتون هستیم . :چشمک:

----------


## hossein033

با سلام

به نظر من برای برنامه نویس چه از لحاظ مادی و چه برای اوقات فراغت  ساخت برنامه های حسابداری خیلی خوبه !!!

----------


## aria1o

هرکی مرده بره سمت هوش مصنوعی و طراحی برنامه برای خواندن capatcha  :بامزه:

----------


## kitcat_m18

> هرکی مرده بره سمت هوش مصنوعی و طراحی برنامه برای خواندن capatcha


من رفتم اما نتيجه:
اگه با هوش مصنوعي و پردازش تصوير کار داري برو سراغ C

----------


## sajjad_india

چرا دوسته مارو اینور اونور هول میدید آخه 

عزیزم ببین هر برنامه ای ایده ای بخوای تو نت هست نمونه سورس یا برنامش . الان هم وقتت رو تلف نگن الان موقع پول جمع کردن هست تو این زمونه . به فکر خربزه نباش به فکر نان باش ولی الان دیگه هم خربزه رو بگیر هم نان رو. برو تو محلت ببین با کدوم مغازه دار خوبی موخشو بزن یه برنامه انبار داری یا خرید فروش بنویس براش موخشو بزن بفروش بهش حداقل یه تبلیغ خیلی کوچیک برات میشه . توپ توپ هم ننویس یه چیز همیشه پیشت داشته باش که بعد کم کم ، کم کم اضافه کن حق حسابتو زیاد تر کن . 
انشالله منظوره منو متوجه شدی 
شغلهایی مثل : موبایل ، سوپر مارکت ، لباس فروشی ، ازین چیزا دیگه دوسته من .

----------


## Veteran

میدونی چیه من نمیدونم چجوری مطرح کنم  :قهقهه: 
بگم اقا برنامه میخوای بنویسم واست ؟ طرف چمیدونه برنامه چیه توی شهر ما هیچ جایی جز موبایل فروشی از کامپیوتر استفاده نمیکنن  :گیج: 
مثلا میخواستم یک برنامه مشاور املاک بنویسم دیدم ای داد بیداد هیچ مشاور املاکی از کامپیوار استفاده نمیکنه همش به روش قدیمی
خواستم یک برنامه مطب دکتر بنویسیم باز مثل مشاور املاکی هیچ جا از کامپیوتر توی مطب ها استفاده نمیکنن  :گیج:

----------


## kitcat_m18

داداشم پس تو توشون برنامه نويس در اومدي بايد خيلي هواتو داشته باشيم  :قهقهه:

----------


## Veteran

سطح مردم پایینه توی اینترنت هم باید تبلیغ کنی که هزینه داره
شهر ما هم چیزی نداره که راه بیفتیم توی خیابونا داد بزنیم اهاییییییییییییی مردم کسی برنامه میخواد یا نه  باید طراحی کنیم بریم یک شهری که سطح بالایی داره  :لبخند گشاده!: 
که این هزینه داره
باید بیخیال بشم

----------


## amintiger

سلام دوستان
من فعلا اصلا پول و این چیزا فکر نمی کنم چون هنوز خیلی واسه این کارا زوده واسم
به قول دوستمون هم هیچ کی از کامپیوتر تو مغازه ها و این جور چیزا در حال حاضر استفاده نمی کنه
به همین خاطر من در کل واسه سرگرمی و این که یکم از مخم استفاده کنم برنامه می نویسم
به همین خاطر گفتم که علاوه بر برنامه های مالی و اینا اگه برنامه ی دیگه ای هم به ذهنتون می خوره بگید ممنون می شم  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:

----------


## sajjad_india

اصلا از اون شهر تو کوچ کن برو شهره دیگه . اونجا نمیتونی خودتو شکوفا کنی

----------


## amintiger

دوستان عزیز یه لطفی کنید جان من اید بدید و حاشیه ها رو بی خیال شید :گریه: 
برای مثال مثل این :
برنامه ای که بتونه اعداد رو به هر مبنایی که خواستی ببره

منتظر ایده هاتون هستیم لطفا کمک کنید :بوس:

----------


## returnx

ببنید من بهتون یک پیشنهاد میدم که هم بدرد الانتون میخوره و هم به درد زمانی که رفتید دانشگاه در درس ساختمان داده:
شما قطعا با نرم افزار Excel کار کردید ، در Excel یک نواری هست که اگه اشتباه نکنم به اسم Formula & Function که به شما این اجازه رو میده که فرمول یا تابع خودتون رو بنویسید و نتیجه رو بهتون نمایش میده به طور مثال شما یک خونه ای را انتخاب کنید و در اون نوار بالا که با Fx هم نشون داده شده بنویسید =1+2 و اینتر رو بزنید میتونید جواب رو ببنید ، 
خوب پیشنهاد من به مشا این که شما برنامه ای رو بنوسید که بیاد در یک textbox یک عبارت رو بصورت خطی بگیره و جواب رو به کاربر بده مثلا :
=(3*(2+1)+1)*4
قابل بذکر که این برنامه بسیار جالب هست و هم وقت شما رو پر می کنه و هم کلی چیز توش یاد میگیری بطور مثال نحوه استفاده از پشته ، عبارات پسوندی و ... 
یک مدت کار من این بود که میومدم از قسمت هایی که در برنامه های بزرگ خوشم میومد رو خودم مینوشتم البته فقط همون قسمت رو ، که فکر می کنم واقعا هم در پیشرفت سطح برنامه نویسیم تاثیر داشت...
موفق باشید.../

----------


## amintiger

خیلی عالی بود  :تشویق: 
mer30

منتظر بقیه ایده ها هستیم  :چشمک:

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
نمیدونم این به دردت میخوره یا نه؟

 چند سال پيش يه معما تو يك كتاب خوندم كه خيلي ذهنم رو مشغول كرد ولي هر كار كردم نتونستم جوابش رو پيدا كنم.
بعد به اين فكر افتادم كه با بيسيك الگوريتمش رو بنويسم و اون رو حل كنم. چند بار یه تلاشایی کردم ولی نتونستم به نتیجه برسونم. بعدش هم که کلا بیخیال شدم.
حالا گفتم شاید به کار شما بیاد.

 صورت سوال:

 با چسبوندن پنج تا مربع به طول واحد به طرق مختلف، ميشه 12 شكل مختلف درست كرد.
 (كه اون 12 شكل رو تو تصویر ميشه پيدا كرد.) 

 حالا چه طور ميشه با گذشتن اين 12 شكل کنار هم مستطيل هاي 5*12 و 4*15 و 3*20 درست كرد؟
(هر شکل میتونه به هر جهت دلخواه بچرخه همچنین چرخش آیینه ایش مشکل نداره: اصلا شما فرض کن 12 تا کارت به شکلای مختلف دستت گرفتی و میخوای باهاشون مستطیل بسازی)

----------


## amintiger

منم خیلی وقت ها به این سوالا برخورد کردم ولی هیچ وقت به زهنم نرسید با برنامه حلشون کنم
این می تونه خیلی برنامه ی جالبی بشه mer30  :تشویق: 
منتظر بقیه ایده هاتون هستیم

----------


## Restlesa

منم یه ایده دارم که در حال کار کردن و بررسیش هستم ... نوشتن برنامه ای که بشه توش از سیستم GPS یا همون مکان نما استفاده کرد

----------


## _behnam_

سلام دوستان | اساتید
می خواستم در جواب دوستان که میگن ایده باید جدید باشه وگرنه ایده نیست این مطلب رو قرار بدم که یکی از اساتید اونو نوشته و توی بلاگش قرار داده 




> داشتم فکر می کردم اینجا بعضی ایده ها به قدری ساده و تکراری هستند که  دیگه کسی سراغ اجراشون نمیره... یک سر به سایت evite.com بزنید... کار این  سایت این هست که مثلاً وقتی می خواین یه مهمونی بدید و چندین نفر رو دعوت  کنید، میرید داخل این سایت، سریع یه کارت دعوت درست می کنید، افرادیو که می  خوایند ایمیل هاشونو وارد می کنید. همین! بعد خود ایوایت برای تمام ایمیل  ها دعوت نامه میفرسته و افراد می تونن بگن آیا میان این مهمونی رو یا نه...  یعنی کل کار سایت همین هست...
>       فکر کنم بعد از تویتر ساده ترین سایتی باشه که میشه ساختش... و ایدش هم  بسیار تکراری هست... همونطور که تویتر در ابتدا همون وبلاگ بود، اما به جای  اینکه هم تیتر داشته باشه هم متن اصلی، فقط تیتر داشت با محدودیت 160  کاراکتر... یعنی یک وبلاگ هست که 90% امکاناتش رو حذف کنید...
>       الآن ایوایت طبق الکسا جزو 2000 سایت اول دنیا و 400 سایت اول در آمریکا  هست... تویتر هم که سایت 9 دنیا و 7 آمریکا هست... حالا چه نتیجه ای می  خواستم از این مطالب بگیرم... این که هر کاری رو و هر ایده ای رو حتی  تکراری تکراری، اگر خیلی خیلی خوب اجراش کنیم و روش تمرکز کنیم و تبلیغات  مناسب میتونه موفق بشه... *یعنی نیازی نیست حتماً همش ایده جدید باشه...  میتونه یک ایده خیلی قدیمی باشه اما کارو برای کاربر خیلی خیلی آسونتر یا  جذاب تر یا کارا تر انجام بده..*. دقت کنید اپل همین کارو می کنه... هر  محصولی که میده ایده جدیدی نیست. اما طوری محصول رو از ابتدا طراحی می کنه  که استفاده ازش برای کاربرا آسونترین مدل ممکن باشه... مثلاً آیپاد در  مقابل MP3 Player، یا آیفون در مقابل گوشی های دیگه... یا حتی آیپد! قبل از  آیپد کلی شرکت دیگه تبلت پی سی داشتن. اما اپل اومد یک محیط خیلی ساده تری  رو برای کاربر درست کرد که حتی بچه های 5 ساله هم میتونن ازش استفاده  کنن...


منبع

فک کنم شماهم مثل این حرفارو قبول داشته باشید  :لبخند: 
پس سعی کنید اون چیزایو که قبلا بوده جوری از اول بسازید که کار باهاش کاربر رو جذب خودش کنه

----------


## returnx

> فک کنم شماهم مثل این حرفارو قبول داشته باشید


این چیزی که این استاد گفت ، میشه به موفقیت رسوندن یک ایده ، نه دادن یک ایده باز هم ، بازهم ، بازهم و بازهم تاکید می کنم ایده باید نو باشه ، اما برای رسیدن به موفقیت نیاز نیست حتما ایده داشته باشید میتونید ایده های قدیمی رو به گونه ای جدید ارائه بدید ، که میتونه شما را موفق کنه...

----------


## amintiger

حرف شما درسته ولی در کل من خودم اینجوریم که وقتی رو یک ایده خیلی زیاد کار می کنم خود به خود از اون زده می شم و رهاش می کنم فکر کنم خیلی ها هم همینجوری باشن

ولی در کل به چیز خوبی اشاره کردید :چشمک: 

منتظر ایده های جدید هستیم

----------


## Restlesa

كار اين تاپيك فقط اينه كه بيايم و ايده هاي خودمون رو مطرح كنيم ؟؟؟
بهتر نيست كه بجاي دعوا كردن در رابطه با ايده هايي كه برخي از دوستان معرفي كردن بحث و گفتگو كنيم ؟؟؟!!! :متفکر:

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
بله جناب Restlesa  عزيز درست ميفرمايند.اين دوستمون ميخواد که هرکي هر ايده اي براي برنامه نويسي داره بگه که هرکي ميتونه بنويسه و اينجا بزاره.
الان سه صفحه که دوستان دارن به قول دوستمون دعوا ميکنن و...



> بهتر نيست كه بجاي دعوا كردن در رابطه با ايده هايي كه برخي از دوستان معرفي كردن بحث و گفتگو كنيم ؟؟


منم موافقم.

موفق باشيد

----------


## kitcat_m18

ايده هاي بزرگ آدمهاي بزرگ هم ميخوان...
به نظر من اين ايده هايي که شما فرمودين رو يه عده ندادن بعد يه نفر بسازه بلکه به صورت تيمي چند نفر ميشينن روي يه موضوع متمرکز ميشن هر کسي يه نظري ميده بعد جمع بندي مي کنن و شروع به طراحي مي کنن.
اين تاپيکي که شما زدي هيچ راهبردي رو ارائه نمي کنه و داري وقتتو تلف مي کني.

برنامه نويسي فقط ايده نيست بلکه کار تيمي، تجربه و تخصص در کنار هم گرد آوري مي شن و اون تيم و ايدشون موفق ميشه.

----------


## amintiger

دوست عزیز وقتی آدم چیزی رو نداشته باشه که روش کار کنه نه چیز جدیدی یاد می گیره نه چیزی از برنامه نویسی یادش می مونه
به همین خاطر به نظر من لازمه همیشه آدم یه چیزی داشته باشه که روش کار کنه
من این تاپیکو زدم که وقتی به بن بست خوردی و هیچی به ذهنت نیومد بیای از ایده هایی که دوستان اینجا گذاشتن استفاده کنی

پس دوستان لطف کنید ادامه بدید و در ضمن به قول دوستمون روی ایده هایی هم که بقیه عزیزان دادن هم بحث کنید :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک: 
از دوستانی که همکاری می کنن ممنونم :بوس:

----------


## kitcat_m18

> دوست عزیز وقتی آدم چیزی رو نداشته باشه که روش کار کنه نه چیز جدیدی یاد می گیره نه چیزی از برنامه نویسی یادش می مونه


شما مطمئني سطح برنامه نويسيت اونقدر بالا رفته که اين حرفو مي زني؟؟؟

----------


## sajjadarash

> ببنید من بهتون یک پیشنهاد میدم که هم بدرد الانتون میخوره و هم به درد زمانی که رفتید دانشگاه در درس ساختمان داده:
> شما قطعا با نرم افزار Excel کار کردید ، در Excel یک نواری هست که اگه اشتباه نکنم به اسم Formula & Function که به شما این اجازه رو میده که فرمول یا تابع خودتون رو بنویسید و نتیجه رو بهتون نمایش میده به طور مثال شما یک خونه ای را انتخاب کنید و در اون نوار بالا که با Fx هم نشون داده شده بنویسید =1+2 و اینتر رو بزنید میتونید جواب رو ببنید ، 
> خوب پیشنهاد من به مشا این که شما برنامه ای رو بنوسید که بیاد در یک textbox یک عبارت رو بصورت خطی بگیره و جواب رو به کاربر بده مثلا :
> =(3*(2+1)+1)*4
> قابل بذکر که این برنامه بسیار جالب هست و هم وقت شما رو پر می کنه و هم کلی چیز توش یاد میگیری بطور مثال نحوه استفاده از پشته ، عبارات پسوندی و ... 
> یک مدت کار من این بود که میومدم از قسمت هایی که در برنامه های بزرگ خوشم میومد رو خودم مینوشتم البته فقط همون قسمت رو ، که فکر می کنم واقعا هم در پیشرفت سطح برنامه نویسیم تاثیر داشت...
> موفق باشید.../


ایده جالبیه اینکارو بکنیم برنامه نویسیمون بهتر میشه ممنون :قلب:

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

دانش تاریخ تاپتیکو نگاه کن!!!!!!!
جواب این در قسمت ، کار بر روی رشته،  نوشته و گذاشته شده

----------


## maryamvk

یه برنامه که چیزایی که توی یخچالداریو وارد کنی و بهت یه دستورپخت بده وبگه چه ادویه هایی براش استفاده کنی می تونه برای گیاه خوارا یه برنامه سواباشه و برای بقیه هم یه برنامه دیگه

----------

